# My new boy



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

Utah vom Johnson-Haus at 8 weeks...


----------



## JoeyG (Nov 17, 2013)

Awesome!!!!"  cute little guy, I want another one


----------



## Lobo dog (Sep 19, 2014)

What a cutie pie! Congratulations


----------



## Ruger Monster (Jan 29, 2015)

He's gonna be a stunner! Cute pics!


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

That one's got trouble in his eyes!


----------



## lorihd (Nov 30, 2011)

gorgeous!!!!!! love that face!


----------



## Loneforce (Feb 12, 2012)

That is one ugly dog!! Before someone else notices, you should just send it to me.  JK of course. Congratulations!!


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Cute!!!


----------



## middleofnowhere (Dec 20, 2000)

What a cutie!

I have to say that I am glad you do not live out west. Why? Because I had a dog whose call name was "Utah." It was confusing when my neighbor would say "I hear Utah has a problem." and he was talking about the neighboring state. BTW - my dog was a great dog. Hope her namesake does you as well.


----------



## Cschmidt88 (Nov 24, 2010)

Oh my gosh, he is adorable!! Congratulations!! ^_^ 

May I ask, where do you get your ball tugs? Trying to find some a different style from what I have.


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

www.hallmarkk9.com


----------



## DonnaKay (Jan 20, 2014)

Adorable! He looks very intense. Congrats!


----------



## RZZNSTR (Jan 24, 2015)

Very cool! Those are great pics!


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Congratulations on your new addition. He looks like a lot of fun.


----------



## ChouMaKen (Apr 28, 2014)

wow what a pup !!

Thanks for sharing he looks great


----------



## kelbonc (Aug 25, 2014)

Beautiful photos. Congrats on the new pup. He is gorgeous!!


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

Thank you everyone!


----------



## Regen (Mar 8, 2007)

So cute :wub: The name threw me, because it is very female in Germany. I had to check the thread title again after seeing the name lol I love unusual names like that. Keeps everyone guessing


----------



## Lynn_P (Mar 17, 2004)

Very Cute.... he's got that look.


----------



## MayzieGSD (Aug 28, 2006)

So cute. I remember when you used to post pictures of Gala. Do you still have her?


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

Yes, she is still as crazy as the first day even though she is turning 9 next month.


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)




----------



## Suka (Apr 9, 2004)

Wow so handsome!!!!


----------



## mjbgsd (Jun 29, 2004)

Aww what a cutie, the blacks are growing on me!


----------



## Nikitta (Nov 10, 2011)

gorgeous


----------



## Nic_Shepherd (Oct 22, 2014)

Love the pics of him running with his toy. Beautiful dog.


----------



## MayzieGSD (Aug 28, 2006)

GSDBESTK9 said:


> Yes, she is still as crazy as the first day even though she is turning 9 next month.


Awesome. I remember the ice machine videos. I can't believe she's 9 already. (but I can't believe my girl is almost 10 either).


----------

